# New Holland Results



## Bill The Grill Guy

10th New Holland Summerfest

STATE CHAMPIONSHIP

New Holland, PA
Starts: 08/28/2009
Ends: 08/29/2009
Website: http://www.nhsummerfest.org
KCBS Reps: JOHN ROSS, TANA SHUPE, JOHN G BUSCH 

Prize Money: $13550.00
CBJ Percentage: 100%

Contact Information:
Melvin Stoltzfus
PO Box 463
New Holland, PA 17557
Phone: 717-354-7533
Fax: 717-354-0091
nhsummerfest@yahoo.com


Contest Results: [View Printable] 

Grand Champion: PA Midnite Smoker
Reserve Champion: 3 Eyz BBQ

Overall:
1 PA Midnite Smoker
2 3 Eyz BBQ
3 I Smell Smoke
4 Guts Smokehouse BBQ
5 Backyard All-Stars BBQ
6 Smokin' Gnome BBQ
7 Smokin' Swine
8 Chix, Swine & Bovine BBQ
9 The BBQ Guru
10 Free Range BBQ
11 Tarheel Smokers
12 Giggling Pigs BBQ Co
13 Big Ugly's BBQ
14 Black Tie BBQ
15 Lo'-N-Slo' BBQ
16 It's Just Barbecue
17 Smokey T's Pit Crew
18 R2-BQ
19 Jumping Dog Barbeque
20 Philly Pigs BBQ Team
21 Christmas City BBQ
22 Dizzy Pig
23 Little Creek Bar-B-Cue C
24 Smoken Dudes BBQ
25 Jack's Down Home BBQ
26 Mason Dixon Smokers BBQ
27 Chez Pavillion
28 Pork & Dean's BBQ Team
29 Pigheaded BBQ
30 Thick N Saucy BBQ
31 Who Are Those Guys?
32 Stumpy Coals
33 Smoke in Da Eye
34 T' N T' Dynamite BBQ Tea
35 Philly Blind Pig BBQ
36 Pig Pen BBQ
37 Ribs Within
38 Brique House BBQ
39 Camp Fire Cookers
40 HMH BBQ
41 Swine Done Fine
42 Pigs by the Moon BBQ
43 Fat Tommy's BBQ
44 K & J Barbeque
45 Bad Dog BBQ
46 Hog Feathers
47 The Redneck Pitkrew
48 Pequea Pullers
49 Ringoes Up in Smoke
50 Polka Pigs
51 S & S Grilling and BBQ
52 Pigs in Blankets
53 War Pigs
54 Hawgs Gone Smokin
55 Smokey Bottom Boys
56 Verus BBQ
57 Swamp Pit BBQ
58 Chili Dave & The Hotties
59 Fire Ants BBQ
60 Mr. Mark's Barbeque
61 Red Lion Spicy Foods
62 MoMo BBQ Co
63 Hog Tails BBQ Team
64 Gypsy BBQ
65 Pennsylvania Porkmeister
66 Smoke Shackers
67 Sun of a Beach
68 Layman Family BBQ
69 Butthead BBQ
70 Easy E's BBQ
71 The Nectar BBQ Co
72 Shannon River Smokers


Chicken:
1 Who Are Those Guys?
2 3 Eyz BBQ
3 Smoken Dudes BBQ
4 Tarheel Smokers
5 Christmas City BBQ
6 The BBQ Guru
7 Mr. Mark's Barbeque
8 Guts Smokehouse BBQ
9 I Smell Smoke
10 Jumping Dog Barbeque
11 Free Range BBQ
12 Pigs in Blankets
13 Black Tie BBQ
14 Giggling Pigs BBQ Co
15 Fire Ants BBQ
16 Big Ugly's BBQ
17 Bad Dog BBQ
18 Polka Pigs
19 Smoke Shackers
20 Philly Blind Pig BBQ
21 Mason Dixon Smokers BBQ
22 Chez Pavillion
23 Smokey Bottom Boys
24 Lo'-N-Slo' BBQ
25 Thick N Saucy BBQ
26 Backyard All-Stars BBQ
27 It's Just Barbecue
28 War Pigs
29 Hog Feathers
30 T' N T' Dynamite BBQ Tea
31 HMH BBQ
32 Chili Dave & The Hotties
33 Little Creek Bar-B-Cue C
34 Smokin' Gnome BBQ
35 Smokey T's Pit Crew
36 R2-BQ
37 Pennsylvania Porkmeister
38 Dizzy Pig
39 Pork & Dean's BBQ Team
40 Pigheaded BBQ
41 Fat Tommy's BBQ
42 PA Midnite Smoker
43 MoMo BBQ Co
44 Verus BBQ
45 Jack's Down Home BBQ
46 Swamp Pit BBQ
47 Camp Fire Cookers
48 Chix, Swine & Bovine BBQ
49 Ribs Within
50 Butthead BBQ
51 S & S Grilling and BBQ
52 Gypsy BBQ
53 Pigs by the Moon BBQ
54 Brique House BBQ
55 Swine Done Fine
56 Sun of a Beach
57 Philly Pigs BBQ Team
58 Smokin' Swine
59 Pig Pen BBQ
60 Hog Tails BBQ Team
61 Pequea Pullers
62 Hawgs Gone Smokin
63 The Redneck Pitkrew
64 Stumpy Coals
65 The Nectar BBQ Co
66 K & J Barbeque
67 Ringoes Up in Smoke
68 Smoke in Da Eye
69 Easy E's BBQ
70 Red Lion Spicy Foods
71 Layman Family BBQ


Ribs:
1 Smokey T's Pit Crew
2 The BBQ Guru
3 I Smell Smoke
4 It's Just Barbecue
5 Smokin' Swine
6 Chix, Swine & Bovine BBQ
7 Backyard All-Stars BBQ
8 Brique House BBQ
9 3 Eyz BBQ
10 The Redneck Pitkrew
11 Hawgs Gone Smokin
12 PA Midnite Smoker
13 Jack's Down Home BBQ
14 Thick N Saucy BBQ
15 Pig Pen BBQ
16 Chez Pavillion
17 Guts Smokehouse BBQ
18 Smokin' Gnome BBQ
19 Pigheaded BBQ
20 Polka Pigs
21 Fat Tommy's BBQ
22 Ringoes Up in Smoke
23 Free Range BBQ
24 Smoken Dudes BBQ
25 Big Ugly's BBQ
26 Tarheel Smokers
27 Stumpy Coals
28 Pork & Dean's BBQ Team
29 Pequea Pullers
30 Little Creek Bar-B-Cue C
31 Red Lion Spicy Foods
32 Philly Blind Pig BBQ
33 Mason Dixon Smokers BBQ
34 Jumping Dog Barbeque
35 Camp Fire Cookers
36 Smoke in Da Eye
37 Pennsylvania Porkmeister
38 Swine Done Fine
39 Hog Feathers
40 K & J Barbeque
41 S & S Grilling and BBQ
42 Shannon River Smokers
43 Lo'-N-Slo' BBQ
44 Gypsy BBQ
45 Giggling Pigs BBQ Co
46 Dizzy Pig
47 Sun of a Beach
48 Christmas City BBQ
49 HMH BBQ
50 T' N T' Dynamite BBQ Tea
51 Philly Pigs BBQ Team
52 MoMo BBQ Co
53 Ribs Within
54 Swamp Pit BBQ
55 R2-BQ
56 Pigs in Blankets
57 Chili Dave & The Hotties
58 Hog Tails BBQ Team
59 Black Tie BBQ
60 Smokey Bottom Boys
61 Smoke Shackers
62 Verus BBQ
63 War Pigs
64 Mr. Mark's Barbeque
65 Pigs by the Moon BBQ
66 Butthead BBQ
67 Who Are Those Guys?
68 Layman Family BBQ
69 Bad Dog BBQ
70 Fire Ants BBQ
71 Easy E's BBQ
72 The Nectar BBQ Co


Pork:
1 Free Range BBQ
2 PA Midnite Smoker
3 Smokin' Gnome BBQ
4 Guts Smokehouse BBQ
5 Jack's Down Home BBQ
6 Chix, Swine & Bovine BBQ
7 Tarheel Smokers
8 Big Ugly's BBQ
9 Pigs by the Moon BBQ
10 Backyard All-Stars BBQ
11 3 Eyz BBQ
12 Pequea Pullers
13 Smoke in Da Eye
14 Philly Pigs BBQ Team
15 Black Tie BBQ
16 Little Creek Bar-B-Cue C
17 I Smell Smoke
18 The BBQ Guru
19 Giggling Pigs BBQ Co
20 R2-BQ
21 Pork & Dean's BBQ Team
22 Chez Pavillion
23 Smokin' Swine
24 K & J Barbeque
25 Dizzy Pig
26 Pig Pen BBQ
27 Red Lion Spicy Foods
28 Brique House BBQ
29 Stumpy Coals
30 Bad Dog BBQ
31 Verus BBQ
32 Ribs Within
33 The Redneck Pitkrew
34 Swine Done Fine
35 Mason Dixon Smokers BBQ
36 War Pigs
37 Ringoes Up in Smoke
38 Lo'-N-Slo' BBQ
39 Philly Blind Pig BBQ
40 Christmas City BBQ
41 Fire Ants BBQ
42 Hog Feathers
43 Jumping Dog Barbeque
44 Layman Family BBQ
45 Gypsy BBQ
46 Thick N Saucy BBQ
47 Camp Fire Cookers
48 Swamp Pit BBQ
49 T' N T' Dynamite BBQ Tea
50 Pennsylvania Porkmeister
51 Who Are Those Guys?
52 Smokey T's Pit Crew
53 Pigs in Blankets
54 Smoken Dudes BBQ
55 Hog Tails BBQ Team
56 Chili Dave & The Hotties
57 MoMo BBQ Co
58 Mr. Mark's Barbeque
59 It's Just Barbecue
60 Polka Pigs
61 Smokey Bottom Boys
62 Easy E's BBQ
63 Pigheaded BBQ
64 S & S Grilling and BBQ
65 Fat Tommy's BBQ
66 Shannon River Smokers
67 Smoke Shackers
68 Butthead BBQ
69 HMH BBQ
70 Hawgs Gone Smokin
71 Sun of a Beach
72 The Nectar BBQ Co


Brisket:
1 PA Midnite Smoker
2 Smokin' Swine
3 Lo'-N-Slo' BBQ
4 R2-BQ
5 Smokin' Gnome BBQ
6 Philly Pigs BBQ Team
7 Pigheaded BBQ
8 Black Tie BBQ
9 Dizzy Pig
10 HMH BBQ
11 Giggling Pigs BBQ Co
12 Backyard All-Stars BBQ
13 Smoke in Da Eye
14 It's Just Barbecue
15 T' N T' Dynamite BBQ Tea
16 I Smell Smoke
17 Chix, Swine & Bovine BBQ
18 3 Eyz BBQ
19 Stumpy Coals
20 Who Are Those Guys?
21 Jumping Dog Barbeque
22 Guts Smokehouse BBQ
23 Ribs Within
24 S & S Grilling and BBQ
25 Christmas City BBQ
26 Smokey T's Pit Crew
27 Camp Fire Cookers
28 Bad Dog BBQ
29 Mason Dixon Smokers BBQ
30 Big Ugly's BBQ
31 Pigs by the Moon BBQ
32 K & J Barbeque
33 Fat Tommy's BBQ
34 Swine Done Fine
35 Smokey Bottom Boys
36 Little Creek Bar-B-Cue C
37 Fire Ants BBQ
38 Ringoes Up in Smoke
39 Pork & Dean's BBQ Team
40 Hawgs Gone Smokin
41 Verus BBQ
42 Philly Blind Pig BBQ
43 Swamp Pit BBQ
44 Hog Tails BBQ Team
45 Smoken Dudes BBQ
46 Chili Dave & The Hotties
47 Tarheel Smokers
48 Thick N Saucy BBQ
49 Pig Pen BBQ
50 War Pigs
51 Free Range BBQ
52 Layman Family BBQ
53 Red Lion Spicy Foods
54 MoMo BBQ Co
55 The BBQ Guru
56 Hog Feathers
57 Jack's Down Home BBQ
58 Pigs in Blankets
59 Chez Pavillion
60 Easy E's BBQ
61 Mr. Mark's Barbeque
62 Brique House BBQ
63 The Redneck Pitkrew
64 Smoke Shackers
65 Pequea Pullers
66 Polka Pigs
67 Sun of a Beach
68 Butthead BBQ
69 Gypsy BBQ
70 Pennsylvania Porkmeister
71 The Nectar BBQ Co


----------

